# Captured at the battle of gettysburg and garfield's memorial of lincoln



## bottlerob (Oct 27, 2008)

Open to the first page of the bible it says CAPTURED AT THE BATTLE OF GETTYSBURG FROM A REBEL. then the persons name and rank.

 The paper is a copy of garfield's memorial speach for lincoln one year after his death in the house of representatives. in red it says DEAR SIR WILL AID YOU ALL I CAN IN HASTE A J GARFIELD


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 27, 2008)

More pics


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 27, 2008)

More picks


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 27, 2008)

More picks


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 27, 2008)

More


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 27, 2008)

More


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 27, 2008)

More


----------



## glass man (Oct 27, 2008)

MAN,LOVE ALL OF IT ,BUT THAT BIBLE IS UNREAL! HOW DID YOU COME BY IT ,IF YOU DON,T MINE TELLING,LOVE THIS KINDA STUFF!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 27, 2008)

That's pretty cool, ya never know what you're going to find out there.


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 28, 2008)

Glassman


 Both of these items were in several boxes of old books that i aquired

 Thanks


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2008)

Found it in a box of books etc.! WOW WHAT A NICE SUPRISE! Would love to have that BIBLE! ARE YOU GONNA SELL IT? I once bought a old letter ar an antique mall for $5 from the dealer the happened to be there. I only noticed the 1864 date on it and the dealer said it seemed to be from a preacher. I got it home and noticed it was "FROM NEAR NEW HOPE CHURCH". I got excited cause I knew A battle had taken place at NEW HOPE CHURCH NEAR DALLAS GA. AT THAT TIME! THE person was writting to his wife and mentioned the fighting,but mostly was a love letter. I then noticed it was from a L. POLK! LEONIDAS POLK WAS A BISHOP GENERAL/MINISTER WHO FOUGHT FOR THE CONFEDERACY AND WAS KILLED NOT LONG AFTER THIS LETTER WAS WRITTEN AT KENNESAW GA. I CAN'T PROVE THE LETTER WAS FROM THIS MAN,BUT TOOK IT TO A BOTTLE SHOW ,JUST ON THE OFF CHANCE SOMEBODY WOULD KNOW SOMETHING ABOUT IT. A CIVIL WAR COLLECTOR GAVE ME $250 DOR THE LETTER AND HE SAID HE WASN'T SURE IF IT WAS FROM THE GENERAL ,BUT WANTED TO TAKE A CHANCE ON IT! GLAD HE DID AS I SOLD UNDER $100 WORTH OF BOTTLES,BUT GOT TO GET ME A FEW BOTTLES CAUSE OF THIS LETTER!  MAYBE I UNDER SOLD IT ,BUT I HAD TO GET SOME BOTTLES!YOU NEVER KNOW!


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobaltbot
 That's so true i have been collecting for years and am running out of room, but I'm still collecting.
 Thanks


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 28, 2008)

COBALTOT
 That is so true.  I have been collecting for years and am running out of room, but I am still collecting.
 Thanks


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 28, 2008)

Glassman
 I have been collecting bible's for awhile and I don't want to sell it at this time.
 But if I change my mind I will let you know.  Thanks


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2008)

THANKS BOTTLEROB! I once bought a WW2 NEW TESTAMENT that had the sevice mans name in it etc. from our library when they were getting rid of some books . I paid a quarter for it and was tickled to get it! I knew the head librarian well and she called me . SHE was desparete ,as the guy that had donated it and thought it was a good place for others to enjoy it,noticed it was gone . When he heard it had been sold ,he hit the roof! The librarian knew I had bought a lot of books they had and was happy to find out I had the BIBLE,as I told her I would be glad to get her out of a jam and would return it.HATED TO GIVE IT UP ,AS IT WAS A VERSION MADE SOLELY FOR SERVICEMEN,BUT UNDERSTOOD WHY HE WAS UPSET! ANY WAY YOU GOT A GREAT FIND ,CAUSE IT WAS TAKEN FROM'A REBEL" AND IT WAS AT GETTYSBURG! IS anything written in the BIBLE ANY WHERE? MAYBE SOME SCRIPTURE OR SCRIPTURES UNDERLINED? HAVE YOU TRIED TO FIND OUT ANYTHING BOUT THE GUY WHO'S NAME ,RANK ETC. IS IN THE BIBLE? LOOKS LIKE IT SAYS "CO "E" WV IS THAT RIGHT ? AND WHAT ELSE,CAN'T MAKE IT ALL OUT. MAN,I LOVE THIS STUFF!JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Oct 29, 2008)

He took a Confederate soldiers Bible!!! DAMN YANKEE!!!  []

 Great stuff!


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 29, 2008)

Glassman

 My father was a WW2 100% disabled veteran, and i have his new testament.
 The guy on the bible's name is on the letter above.  Garfield knew him, I think the note on Garfield's memorial is to him when he was wounded in the civil war.  After the war he started a town in the Dakota's, you can google his name.  
 P.S.
 The boxes of books belonged to him.


----------



## glass man (Oct 29, 2008)

COOL! Is your DAD'S BIBLE one that was made just for SERVICE MEN?


----------



## bottlerob (Oct 30, 2008)

glassman

 The bible was made especially for service men.  It is a little weathered because my father was in the Philipines.  There is also a message in the front of the bible from Franklin D. Roosevelt  to all the troops that got a bible that said that he commended them in reading the bible and that there is  wisdom, counsel and inspiration found in this sacred Book. 
 Wow!! You wouldn't hear anything like that being put in a bible today.


----------



## glass man (Oct 31, 2008)

NOPE YOU WOULDN'T FIND ANYTHING LIKE THAT TODAY! MY POP [DIED2006] FOUGHT FROM NORTH AFRICA TO GERMANY AND SAID HE HAD RATHER BEEN IN THE EUROPEAN THEATER THAN IN THEM JUNGLES! HE NEVER SPOKE OF HAVING A BIBLE WITH HIM IN THE WAR. WISH HE HAD AND I HAD IT NOW! I DO HAVE HIS BIBLE FROM WHEN HE BECAME A CHRISTIAN IN THE 1970S.


----------

